# XoPachi



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

So um...I made one? I guess. 
Yeah I draw WAY better than that and I can't say it's done anyway, but that's the basic look. Don't worry.
I sort of stayed away from this because for the longest I didn't like the idea of a fursona for personal reasons, but I was doodling and figured why not. Now lemme just open up a tab with some random user's fursona info for this bio template thingie...oh my God. "Thingie" isn't red lined. What the fuck? .-.

Name: XoPachi
Age: 19
Species: Bumble Bee
Sex: Obviously a dude.
Height: I guess he would be 3 feet or something

Appearance: A bee. He's got a funky hat (I do have a Jake the Dog, Pikachu, and Goomba hat like his). Hexagonal pupils. A bent raggedy antenna. Big glasses. A t-shirt which would be either my DoDonPachi or Goteki 45 t-shirt.
Skills: Drawing at a near intermediate level, arcade shooters.....I am not good at much.
Weaknesses: Heat, approaching those with greater skill, math, finding credible news

Likes: Arcade games mostly shooters, Thick women :O, Stupid humor, excessively manly 60's-90's entertainment (i.e. Dirty Harry, Contra, etc), spaceships, savory and sour foods/bitter drinks.
Dislikes: Squeaky/loli animu styles (Vocaloids, Touhou, Lucky Star, etc), enablers of someone else's destructive behavior, meta motherfuckers, story centric games. 

So he's me in bee form. I don't think I really need to get super personal.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jul 18, 2013)

I like it. I don't think I've ever seen a bee fursona before. Great drawing, too.


I really must get round to making my fursona sometime.....


----------



## Auto-Fox (Jul 18, 2013)

A bee, _and_ you made a DoDonPachi reference.
I think we're going to get along famously!
Also, you draw way better than I do.

Seriously, contact me. We can discuss shmups.


----------



## Icky (Jul 18, 2013)

That's actually pretty damn cool. (The design anyway.) I've seen insect and bee sona's before, but they were mostly just yellow-stripey humans with antennae and fairy wings.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2013)

I usually just see sexy bee girls. But I am no sexy. :c
Or a girl. 
I once saw someone make a species called a Squee. Basically a squirrel and bee mix. It actually fit together quite nicely.



Auto-Fox said:


> A bee, _and_ you made a DoDonPachi reference.
> I think we're going to get along famously!
> Also, you draw way better than I do.
> 
> Seriously, contact me. We can discuss shmups.



Someone else plays these damn games here?! :O
That makes like...5. PM me, I don't mind.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 19, 2013)

I like it, unique!
Really cool drawing too, I like your style.


----------

